# Mare bred to father?



## keeper08192012 (Dec 4, 2012)

A little while ago I rescued a mare who was pretty skinny. I didn't realize she was pregnant until my vet told me. I questioned the previous owners about it and they said she was with her father for two months straight before I rescued her. I've heard it could have a bad effect on the foal. I don't want a lecture about how this shouldn't have happened, it wasn't my fault. But does anyone have any knowledge about it? it would be helpful.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It is called InBreeding. Not the ideal. you could have a pretty normal foal. you could end up with a foal that pulled the best of the genetics. You could get a foal that pulls the worst of the genetics. You should google or bing or whatever , inbreeding horses . you will get lots of info look for articles from researchers, and from Vet schools etc.


----------



## keeper08192012 (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay,thanks


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can always ask your vet about it, as well. 

The foal could turn out to be a conformational nightmare with rice pudding for brains, or could be a decently put together, sane individual. 

If there are a lot of the same horses in her and her sire's pedigree, you've just upped the odds of the foal having some sort of physical or mental anomaly, but that doesn't mean it WILL have one.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It wasn't unusual for old time breeders to breed fathers to daughters.. It can bring out any recessive genes, good or bad, but that is true with any breeding if both parents have the same gene.

This also happens in wild horses. Daughters breed back to their sire when they are old enough.

Chances are your baby will be fine.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That mare should be close to foaling, as the OP talked about this back in December and stated the mare was close to 5 months along.

I hope you have everything in place for a foaling, OP. That baby should be just about ready to make its appearance.


----------



## keeper08192012 (Dec 4, 2012)

I know she and her father don't have the gene. He had really good conformation and had a very sweet temperament. I cant really tell her conformation but she's really sweet also. And yeah she's at or close to 11 months along. She's still skinny, not close to as bad as before but we've had a problem getting her back up to weight


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OP I have 5 very nice mares that are the result of their dams being bred back to their sire.
I would not worry about it much . Remember the TB is descended from only 3 arabian stallions and the morgan from only one. All purebred animals are inbred to set type.
We breed our bulls back to their own daughters or grand daughters if we skip that generation.
In fact I have a filly that is a foal from two half siblings. this is the 4 th foal from that cross and all have been very correct. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## keeper08192012 (Dec 4, 2012)

Great, thanks


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

keeper08192012 said:


> I know she and her father don't have the gene. He had really good conformation and had a very sweet temperament. I cant really tell her conformation but she's really sweet also. And yeah she's at or close to 11 months along. She's still skinny, not close to as bad as before but we've had a problem getting her back up to weight


Don't have what gene exactly?

Do you have her on free choice quality hay?


----------



## keeper08192012 (Dec 4, 2012)

I meant they don't have many bad genes as far as I know. She has a round bale that she has constant access to.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Are you prepared for the possibility of a OLWs foal?


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Aint that called 'line breeding'?


----------



## keeper08192012 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I am prepared. And im not sure.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, line breeding is not this close in relation. This is inbreeding.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

What kind of hay is it and I would feed the mare some grain along with supplements. She is going to need them now and when she does foal.
I usually dont sweat about a mare foaling by herself but in your case with this mares condition I would really try and be there in case of any emergency.
Just because the sire had good bloodlines and is sweet natured does not mean the does not carry something like HERDA, HYPP or lethal white.
If he is only a carrier and shows no signs he might have passed this on to his daugther. toghether the two have a greater chance of passing along something than two non related individuals. Good Luck Shalom


----------



## keeper08192012 (Dec 4, 2012)

I think coastal? She is fed two and a half scoops of 12% sweet feed in morning and afternoon. He has bred with her full sister also and the baby came out white with a brown face and butt, she's kind of slow though. The previous owner wasn't very responsible, as you can tell.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Feed is meant to be fed by weight and not scoops. Also I would be putting her on something designed for mares and foals, not just "sweet feed."


----------



## keeper08192012 (Dec 4, 2012)

My vet just recommended that feed and he said scoops? Ill ask him about it later.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Right on all feed bags it states what the feed ratio is per weight. Plain 12% sweet feed is nothing but horse "junk food."


----------

